# Changes in NY regulations:



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

On Tuesday April 20, the NYS DEC released the 2004 regulation on Bluefish,Striped Bass,Summer Flounder (Fluke), and Porgies (Scup). 

Effective Immediately: 

The Fluke regs are: 
3 Fish, 17", 5/15-9/6/04 


The Porgy regs are: 
11", 20 fish, 6/16-11/30 (Closed 10/17-10/31/04) 

Seabass: 
There will be a two week closure, however it was going into effect on Sept. 6, but MAY be changed as not to have both Fluke and Seabass closed on Sept. 7. 


The following regulatory changes will take effect later in the year. They will not take effect immediately because they will be place through normal channels and not emergency actions:

Bluefish 
15 pp. no size limit 
However there will be a 10 fish retention for juvenile bluefish. 

Striped Bass: 
1 fish 28" and 1 greater than 40" ( party boats, 2 at 28" )


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Ouch! Tough time to be a Party/Charter boat captain. Is there a size limit to define "juvenile" bluefish?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HelpOnTheWay!

Yeah, that DOES sound like a "Catch 22" situation. Is a juvenile a snapper, tailor, cocktail? At what size/age do bluefish breed?


----------

